# Dove with tail feather ripped out



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Found a dove in my fenced- in yard, not able to fly approximately 1 month ago. Determined that it's tail feathers had been pulled out. May have been cause by one of my dogs  Otherwise healthy. Eating and pooping fine. Clear eyes and such. No other injuries. I have read it take 6 - 8 weeks for the tail feathers to grow back in. I am concerned as the tail feathers do not seem to growing in as expected. I have the bird in a cage in my bedroom away from my dogs and cats. Put in a mirror to decrease its aloneness. The bird sits consistently by the mirror. I have played Dove "coos" from my computer to ease its aloneness. Plus I try to "coo" to it. My question is since it is winter should I introduce it to the climate gradually when the time comes to release it?
Should I let it free in a room to make sure it does not lose its wing muscles. One time it got away from me while I was cleaning the cage and was scared it would break his/her neck flying into the windows! Would it be a good idea to cover the windows if I let it free to exercise it's wings? Do you think his/her partner will still be around when I set it free if it had one ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for helping him/her. The tail feathers will come in eventually. Yes, I would wait for it to warm up a bit before releasing, after being inside for a while. Letting him out in one room for a couple of hours daily or when possible to exercise would be great, and yes, I would put a curtain up on the windows, as he would try to fly through them. Are you sure the wings aren't injured? Letting him out near the end of day, so that you can easily catch him to return him to his cage would be best. Just turn the lights out and pick him up. Most pigeons don't see well in the dark and so usually won't fly in the dark. That way you don't have to chase him around, which would only scare him. 
By the time he is released, his mate, if he had one, will probably have moved on, thinking that he was gone. 
What are you feeding him? Can you post a few pictures of him at different angles?
And again thank you for helping him, and welcome to P.T.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

*Dove with Tail Feather ripped out*

Thank you for your reply Jay3. I will try to post pics this weekend. I am willing to keep the bird till it gets warmer especially since the tail feathers haven't yet grown in. I am feeding wild bird seed as I usually do in our yard (Outside of the gated area for our dogs) that the other mourning doves fed on. I also put in some Niger seed as the bird seems to like it. I also put in sand granulates daily. I have some Bulgur whole grain, flax seed and whole corn(for popping) that I can give. What are your thoughts? I will follow your instructions and let the bird out for exercise this weekend. His wings do not show any signs of being injured what so ever. The bird does flutter around inside the cage, even though it does not perch on the rods intended for this. The day he got loose from me he was able to fly fine. I think the day I found him/her he might of been shocky. I did put in a try for a bird bath one day but did not seem interested in it at all. I will try again this weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this a mourning dove? Give him a shelf inside the cage or a brick to perch on.
Grit would be better, but don't put it in the seed. Put it in a separate dish.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes it is a mourning dove. We have 10 - 12 that we feed. I will put a shelf/brick in for it.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Isn't grit the same as course sand? That is what they would find in my yard. Did you mean not to put in the wild bird seed> I do put that in a separate dish. The bird picks through it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are using the size that he would be picking up in the yard, than fine. You could add some crumbled eggshell that has been boiled or microwaved for a couple of minutes also for calcium.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you Jay3. I will add egg shells as you suggested. Also thank you for the welcome to PT. Still confused about the seed issue. Should I try him with the bulgur seed or flax seed? I don't usually feed that to the outdoor mourning dove, but had it here in the house.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could add a bit of safflower seed if you like, not too much. You are giving him what he is used to and what he will be getting again once released. A dove mix that you can get in pet stores is better of course, but you are just keeping him for a time.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification about the seed Jay3. I will try safflower.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could spray or dust him for mites and lice while you have him. Bird vitamins would also be good. Birds need vitamin D3 to be able to use any calcium they get, so something with D3 in it, or calcium/D3 supplement would be good. When in the wild, they get their vit. D3 from the sun, but inside of course can't do that. He could be put outside for 1/2 or so on a warmer day, as I know it's winter now. But block any wind from him.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi. I took pics of the mourning dove. I bought some vitamins/minerals for the bird that has egg shell in it. Could not find any mite/flea spray/powder so far. Will try to down load the pics.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Having trouble downloading Pic even with FAQ instructions.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I upload on tinypic then go to the default bar and change to 'message board' size - click 'upload now' and when the pic comes up copy the 'message board' link then paste it onto my text on here. 
Would be so much easier if it were like Facebook where you can select from your photos and just post but forums don't work like that do they? Anyway good luck. 
Oh and before leaving this page to go back and add more pics always preview post first otherwise you may lose your post.


----------



## Terry M (Dec 14, 2016)

Really that difficult !


----------

